# Special Forces to welcome 121 new Green Berets



## Wicked1 (Aug 14, 2008)

> Special Forces to welcome 121 new Green Berets
> 
> 
> FORT BRAGG, N.C.
> ...



Congratulations to the grads!

Thank you for your service Dennison and Alderman!


----------



## Rabid Badger (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome to the game new guys!! Stay safe!!


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 14, 2008)

Congratulations guys ! Job well done.


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Aug 14, 2008)

*Obviously, Congrats to the newly minted SF Soldiers!*



> During the ceremony, retired Command Sgt. Maj. Joseph L. Dennison and retired Master Sgt. Joe Alderman will both become "Distinguished Members of the Regiment." Dennison was the first senior sergeant for the Special Forces Command and Alderman served for seven years in Special Forces units in Vietnam.



For those of us who are 5th Legion alumni, especially from the 80s, you'll remember how "Smokin' Joe" Dennison keep the 5th on track when the many distractors threatened to disrupt that great unit (and Special Forces writ large).

Congrats to all; A reverent tip of the beret to CSM Dennison and MSG Alderman.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Aug 14, 2008)

Simmerin' SigO said:


> For those of us who are 5th Legion alumni, especially from the 80s, you'll remember how "Smokin' Joe" Dennison keep the 5th on track when the many distractors threatened to disrupt that great unit (and Special Forces writ large).
> 
> Congrats to all; A reverent tip of the beret to CSM Dennison and MSG Alderman.



SGM Dennison's SIL is a good friend of mine...went through the Q together...

Congrats and much respect out to CSM Dennison and MSG Alderman.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 14, 2008)

To the new graduates - DOL - let the real learning begin.
To SGM D and MSG A - Congratulations and thanks for your contributions to the SF community.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Aug 14, 2008)

Congratulations men!

Wear that Green Beret with pride! Always remember, those that have gone before you and have payed the supreme sacrifice while wearing that beret!


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 14, 2008)

Congrats to all!  Godspeed...


----------



## Wicked1 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Special Forces graduate's dad 'would be proud'*

Here's a heart touching side story to this...

http://www.fayobserver.com/article?id=301914



> Special Forces graduate's dad 'would be proud'
> 
> 
> By Henry Cuningham
> ...



RIP Fire Marshal Ronald P. Bucca, your Son has "done you proud"


----------

